
Viking Global, a $30B fund manager, dumped Alphabet - wentoodeep
http://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/alphabet-google-stock-price-viking-global-sold-off-2017-8-1002256124
======
DrScump
They dumped almost _$900 million_ worth of Alphabet.

